# First post for oldie natural



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello im a 47 year old natural bodbuilder still training hard and still keen.

Had a read through the threads and seen the one about gear envy,i did a couple of small cycles about fifteen years ago,just sustanon and deca.

The thing is when you start on gear,when does it stop after one cycle or twenty,think this through before you start.

Also if you are gonna try them save some cash and do it right food wise.

If you do it right and come off and go back to training natural youll have stretched the muscle and frame and will be bigger before natural.

Also before steroids i loved squats,i worked up to 400 for reps and my legs were my best bodpart by far,but i didnt apply it to my upper body and chopped and changed exercises and never got strong,and my upper body never caught up.Looking back this was a major cock up by me!

After the gear i jacked in for about five years,didnt want to train on gear,but didnt want to train without it.

When i started back i was on the doggcrapp routine and diet,wish id had this info when i was younger i tell you,id recommend any natural bodybuilder to look into anything this fella has written.

Anyways its a great hobby i still love getting on the weights,ive got me two teenage sons on them now,hopefully try and avoid the cock ups i made with them.

The main thing is stay healthy,when you get to my age you will appreciate it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting post, i think that in the near future i may stop taking gear completely as it does fcuk with your body


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Does it ever stop? Hard to kick..


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome mate great to have another oldy on board lol

Joe


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers for the replies you know youre getting old when youve got the kids in the gym with you!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome mate.....

Gear is a very strange thing.

I have made better gains in size and strength when l had my diet nailed on TBH.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome mate. Nothing wrong with a bit of age to balance out these energetic youngsters lol.


----------



## Jonna79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Interesting. Id never heard of doggcrapp before. just had a look


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Joe1961 said:


> Welcome mate great to have another oldy on board lol
> 
> Joe


Looking good in your avi Joe:thumb:

Welcome to the mad house maxie.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome 

Dante's Doggcrapp routine is excellent, I prefer the newer insights of Lyle McDonald, Chad Waterbury, Layne Norton etc. with regards to training but it sounds like it's doing you great 

I'm surprised so many individuals who use steroids are posting in this section of the boards??? Kind of perplexes me...


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Im a bit surprsed myself rick but who cares!

The thng with dantes routine is it knocks F888 out of you,i set off on two rest pauses,but should have been on one straight set.strength gains were unbeleivable.I learned to train amuscle in one straight set on this routne

The eating was non stop but ok.

But i was getting real bad pins and needles while sleeping,i think if id have cut out one or two exercises id have been ok,as i think now i know what it was.

Wish was 20 again id have gone for it big style.


----------

